# Confused ALL the time



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Anybody? This feels way serious than DP. I am confused all the time. I think there is something very wrong with my brain


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Can you describe confused ? When my dp first started i felt confused at times like i would be driving to work and suddenly I'd get confused as to what i was doing or where i was going . Is that what you mean that kinda thing ?


----------



## PatrickAp (Mar 9, 2017)

I think she means disoriented, that alot of things are happening around you and you feel like you have no solid grasp on reality.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes that too. But I don't feel connected to myself!


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes I feel confused 90% of the time :sad: it is not fun


----------

